# Can't Install Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015



## Gomango999 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Hello!*

I am trying to install Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 from the following link.

_https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/download/details.aspx?id=48145_

I pick the x64 version, because that is what my computer is. However, after downloading, when I try to install it by running the program, the progress bar fills fine until the very end, where it freezes. This is shown in picture 1.

When I press cancel, a quick box opens up asking if I'm sure, and when I click yes, the screen looks like what is shown in picture 2.

And so I click on the log file, and it shows me this:


```
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:22]i001: Burn v3.7.3813.0, Windows v6.3 (Build 9600: Service Pack 0), path: C:\Users\Kevin Zhu\Desktop\vc_redist.x64.exe, cmdline: ''
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i000: Setting string variable 'WixBundleLog' to value 'C:\Users\KEVINZ~1\AppData\Local\Temp\dd_vcredist_amd64_20160108235923.log'
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i000: Setting string variable 'WixBundleOriginalSource' to value 'C:\Users\Kevin Zhu\Desktop\vc_redist.x64.exe'
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i000: Setting string variable 'WixBundleOriginalSourceFolder' to value 'C:\Users\Kevin Zhu\Desktop\'
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i000: Setting string variable 'WixBundleName' to value 'Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x64) - 14.0.23026'
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i100: Detect begin, 10 packages
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i000: File search: windows_uCRT_DetectKey, did not find path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i000: File search: windows_uCRT_DetectKeyExists, did not find path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\api-ms-win-crt-runtime-l1-1-0.dll
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i000: Setting numeric variable 'windows_uCRT_DetectKeyExists' to value 0
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i052: Condition '(windows_uCRT_DetectKeyExists AND windows_uCRT_DetectKey >= v10.0.10137.0)' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i052: Condition '(windows_uCRT_DetectKeyExists AND windows_uCRT_DetectKey >= v10.0.10137.0)' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i052: Condition '(windows_uCRT_DetectKeyExists AND windows_uCRT_DetectKey >= v10.0.10137.0)' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i052: Condition '(windows_uCRT_DetectKeyExists AND windows_uCRT_DetectKey >= v10.0.10137.0)' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i052: Condition '(windows_uCRT_DetectKeyExists AND windows_uCRT_DetectKey >= v10.0.10137.0)' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i052: Condition '(windows_uCRT_DetectKeyExists AND windows_uCRT_DetectKey >= v10.0.10137.0)' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i052: Condition '(windows_uCRT_DetectKeyExists AND windows_uCRT_DetectKey >= v10.0.10137.0)' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i052: Condition '(windows_uCRT_DetectKeyExists AND windows_uCRT_DetectKey >= v10.0.10137.0)' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i101: Detected package: vcRuntimeMinimum_x64, state: Absent, cached: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i101: Detected package: vcRuntimeAdditional_x64, state: Absent, cached: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i101: Detected package: Windows81_x86, state: Absent, cached: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i101: Detected package: Windows81_x64, state: Absent, cached: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i101: Detected package: Windows8_x86, state: Absent, cached: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i101: Detected package: Windows8_x64, state: Absent, cached: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i101: Detected package: Windows7_MSU_x86, state: Absent, cached: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i101: Detected package: Windows7_MSU_x64, state: Absent, cached: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i101: Detected package: WindowsVista_MSU_x86, state: Absent, cached: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i101: Detected package: WindowsVista_MSU_x64, state: Absent, cached: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i052: Condition 'VersionNT64 >= v6.0 OR (VersionNT64 = v5.2 AND ServicePackLevel >= 1)' evaluates to true.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:23]i199: Detect complete, result: 0x0
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i200: Plan begin, 10 packages, action: Install
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i052: Condition '(VersionNT64)' evaluates to true.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i000: Setting string variable 'WixBundleRollbackLog_vcRuntimeMinimum_x64' to value 'C:\Users\KEVINZ~1\AppData\Local\Temp\dd_vcredist_amd64_20160108235923_000_vcRuntimeMinimum_x64_rollback.log'
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i000: Setting string variable 'WixBundleLog_vcRuntimeMinimum_x64' to value 'C:\Users\KEVINZ~1\AppData\Local\Temp\dd_vcredist_amd64_20160108235923_000_vcRuntimeMinimum_x64.log'
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i052: Condition '(VersionNT64)' evaluates to true.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i000: Setting string variable 'WixBundleRollbackLog_vcRuntimeAdditional_x64' to value 'C:\Users\KEVINZ~1\AppData\Local\Temp\dd_vcredist_amd64_20160108235923_001_vcRuntimeAdditional_x64_rollback.log'
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i000: Setting string variable 'WixBundleLog_vcRuntimeAdditional_x64' to value 'C:\Users\KEVINZ~1\AppData\Local\Temp\dd_vcredist_amd64_20160108235923_001_vcRuntimeAdditional_x64.log'
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i052: Condition 'VersionNT = v6.3 AND NOT VersionNT64' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]w321: Skipping dependency registration on package with no dependency providers: Windows81_x86
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i052: Condition 'VersionNT = v6.3 AND VersionNT64' evaluates to true.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]w321: Skipping dependency registration on package with no dependency providers: Windows81_x64
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i052: Condition 'VersionNT = v6.2 AND NOT VersionNT64' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]w321: Skipping dependency registration on package with no dependency providers: Windows8_x86
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i052: Condition 'VersionNT = v6.2 AND VersionNT64' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]w321: Skipping dependency registration on package with no dependency providers: Windows8_x64
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i052: Condition 'VersionNT = v6.1 AND NOT VersionNT64' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]w321: Skipping dependency registration on package with no dependency providers: Windows7_MSU_x86
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i052: Condition 'VersionNT = v6.1 AND VersionNT64' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]w321: Skipping dependency registration on package with no dependency providers: Windows7_MSU_x64
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i052: Condition 'VersionNT = v6.0 AND NOT VersionNT64' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]w321: Skipping dependency registration on package with no dependency providers: WindowsVista_MSU_x86
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i052: Condition 'VersionNT = v6.0 AND VersionNT64' evaluates to false.
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]w321: Skipping dependency registration on package with no dependency providers: WindowsVista_MSU_x64
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i201: Planned package: vcRuntimeMinimum_x64, state: Absent, default requested: Present, ba requested: Present, execute: Install, rollback: Uninstall, cache: Yes, uncache: No, dependency: Register
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i201: Planned package: vcRuntimeAdditional_x64, state: Absent, default requested: Present, ba requested: Present, execute: Install, rollback: Uninstall, cache: Yes, uncache: No, dependency: Register
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i201: Planned package: Windows81_x86, state: Absent, default requested: Absent, ba requested: Absent, execute: None, rollback: None, cache: No, uncache: No, dependency: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i201: Planned package: Windows81_x64, state: Absent, default requested: Present, ba requested: Present, execute: Install, rollback: Uninstall, cache: Yes, uncache: No, dependency: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i201: Planned package: Windows8_x86, state: Absent, default requested: Absent, ba requested: Absent, execute: None, rollback: None, cache: No, uncache: No, dependency: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i201: Planned package: Windows8_x64, state: Absent, default requested: Absent, ba requested: Absent, execute: None, rollback: None, cache: No, uncache: No, dependency: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i201: Planned package: Windows7_MSU_x86, state: Absent, default requested: Absent, ba requested: Absent, execute: None, rollback: None, cache: No, uncache: No, dependency: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i201: Planned package: Windows7_MSU_x64, state: Absent, default requested: Absent, ba requested: Absent, execute: None, rollback: None, cache: No, uncache: No, dependency: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i201: Planned package: WindowsVista_MSU_x86, state: Absent, default requested: Absent, ba requested: Absent, execute: None, rollback: None, cache: No, uncache: No, dependency: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i201: Planned package: WindowsVista_MSU_x64, state: Absent, default requested: Absent, ba requested: Absent, execute: None, rollback: None, cache: No, uncache: No, dependency: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i299: Plan complete, result: 0x0
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:28]i300: Apply begin
[03D8:0304][2016-01-08T23:59:30]i360: Creating a system restore point.
[03D8:0304][2016-01-08T23:59:30]i361: Created a system restore point.
[03D8:0304][2016-01-08T23:59:30]i370: Session begin, registration key: SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{e46eca4f-393b-40df-9f49-076faf788d83}, options: 0x7, disable resume: No
[03D8:0304][2016-01-08T23:59:30]i000: Caching bundle from: 'C:\Users\KEVINZ~1\AppData\Local\Temp\{e46eca4f-393b-40df-9f49-076faf788d83}\.be\VC_redist.x64.exe' to: 'C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\{e46eca4f-393b-40df-9f49-076faf788d83}\VC_redist.x64.exe'
[03D8:0304][2016-01-08T23:59:30]i320: Registering bundle dependency provider: {e46eca4f-393b-40df-9f49-076faf788d83}, version: 14.0.23026.0
[03D8:0304][2016-01-08T23:59:30]i371: Updating session, registration key: SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{e46eca4f-393b-40df-9f49-076faf788d83}, resume: Active, restart initiated: No, disable resume: No
[03D8:15C0][2016-01-08T23:59:31]i304: Verified existing payload: vcRuntimeMinimum_x64 at path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\.unverified\vcRuntimeMinimum_x64.
[03D8:15C0][2016-01-08T23:59:31]i305: Verified acquired payload: vcRuntimeMinimum_x64 at path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\.unverified\vcRuntimeMinimum_x64, moving to: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\{0D3E9E15-DE7A-300B-96F1-B4AF12B96488}v14.0.23026\packages\vcRuntimeMinimum_amd64\vc_runtimeMinimum_x64.msi.
[03D8:15C0][2016-01-08T23:59:31]i304: Verified existing payload: cab5046A8AB272BF37297BB7928664C9503 at path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\.unverified\cab5046A8AB272BF37297BB7928664C9503.
[03D8:15C0][2016-01-08T23:59:31]i305: Verified acquired payload: cab5046A8AB272BF37297BB7928664C9503 at path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\.unverified\cab5046A8AB272BF37297BB7928664C9503, moving to: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\{0D3E9E15-DE7A-300B-96F1-B4AF12B96488}v14.0.23026\packages\vcRuntimeMinimum_amd64\cab1.cab.
[03D8:15C0][2016-01-08T23:59:31]i304: Verified existing payload: vcRuntimeAdditional_x64 at path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\.unverified\vcRuntimeAdditional_x64.
[03D8:15C0][2016-01-08T23:59:31]i305: Verified acquired payload: vcRuntimeAdditional_x64 at path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\.unverified\vcRuntimeAdditional_x64, moving to: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\{BC958BD2-5DAC-3862-BB1A-C1BE0790438D}v14.0.23026\packages\vcRuntimeAdditional_amd64\vc_runtimeAdditional_x64.msi.
[03D8:15C0][2016-01-08T23:59:31]i304: Verified existing payload: cab2C04DDC374BD96EB5C8EB8208F2C7C92 at path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\.unverified\cab2C04DDC374BD96EB5C8EB8208F2C7C92.
[03D8:15C0][2016-01-08T23:59:31]i305: Verified acquired payload: cab2C04DDC374BD96EB5C8EB8208F2C7C92 at path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\.unverified\cab2C04DDC374BD96EB5C8EB8208F2C7C92, moving to: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\{BC958BD2-5DAC-3862-BB1A-C1BE0790438D}v14.0.23026\packages\vcRuntimeAdditional_amd64\cab1.cab.
[03D8:15C0][2016-01-08T23:59:31]i304: Verified existing payload: Windows81_x64 at path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\.unverified\Windows81_x64.
[03D8:15C0][2016-01-08T23:59:31]i305: Verified acquired payload: Windows81_x64 at path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\.unverified\Windows81_x64, moving to: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\FC6260C33678BB17FB8B88536C476B4015B7C5E9\packages\Patch\x64\Windows8.1-KB2999226-x64.msu.
[03D8:0304][2016-01-08T23:59:31]i301: Applying execute package: vcRuntimeMinimum_x64, action: Install, path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\{0D3E9E15-DE7A-300B-96F1-B4AF12B96488}v14.0.23026\packages\vcRuntimeMinimum_amd64\vc_runtimeMinimum_x64.msi, arguments: ' MSIFASTINSTALL="7" NOVSUI="1"'
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:32]i319: Applied execute package: vcRuntimeMinimum_x64, result: 0x0, restart: None
[03D8:0304][2016-01-08T23:59:32]i325: Registering dependency: {e46eca4f-393b-40df-9f49-076faf788d83} on package provider: Microsoft.VS.VC_RuntimeMinimumVSU_amd64,v14, package: vcRuntimeMinimum_x64
[03D8:0304][2016-01-08T23:59:32]i301: Applying execute package: vcRuntimeAdditional_x64, action: Install, path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\{BC958BD2-5DAC-3862-BB1A-C1BE0790438D}v14.0.23026\packages\vcRuntimeAdditional_amd64\vc_runtimeAdditional_x64.msi, arguments: ' MSIFASTINSTALL="7" NOVSUI="1"'
[122C:1080][2016-01-08T23:59:33]i319: Applied execute package: vcRuntimeAdditional_x64, result: 0x0, restart: None
[03D8:0304][2016-01-08T23:59:33]i325: Registering dependency: {e46eca4f-393b-40df-9f49-076faf788d83} on package provider: Microsoft.VS.VC_RuntimeAdditionalVSU_amd64,v14, package: vcRuntimeAdditional_x64
[03D8:0304][2016-01-08T23:59:33]i301: Applying execute package: Windows81_x64, action: Install, path: C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\FC6260C33678BB17FB8B88536C476B4015B7C5E9\packages\Patch\x64\Windows8.1-KB2999226-x64.msu, arguments: '"C:\WINDOWS\SysNative\wusa.exe" "C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\FC6260C33678BB17FB8B88536C476B4015B7C5E9\packages\Patch\x64\Windows8.1-KB2999226-x64.msu" /quiet /norestart'
[03D8:0304][2016-01-09T00:00:26]e000: Error 0x80070642: Bootstrapper application aborted during MSU progress.
[03D8:0304][2016-01-09T00:00:26]e000: Error 0x80070642: Failed to execute MSU package.
[122C:1080][2016-01-09T00:00:26]e000: Error 0x80070642: Failed to configure per-machine MSU package.
[122C:1080][2016-01-09T00:00:26]i319: Applied execute package: Windows81_x64, result: 0x80070642, restart: None
[122C:1080][2016-01-09T00:00:26]e000: Error 0x80070642: Failed to execute MSU package.
[03D8:0304][2016-01-09T00:00:26]i372: Session end, registration key: SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{e46eca4f-393b-40df-9f49-076faf788d83}, resume: ARP, restart: None, disable resume: No
[03D8:0304][2016-01-09T00:00:26]i371: Updating session, registration key: SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{e46eca4f-393b-40df-9f49-076faf788d83}, resume: ARP, restart initiated: No, disable resume: No
[122C:1080][2016-01-09T00:00:26]i399: Apply complete, result: 0x80070642, restart: None, ba requested restart:  No
```
Any help would be appreciated! 

*Computer Specs*
Windoes 8.1 Pro
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz 2.29GHz
Installed Memory (RAM): 4.00 GB
System Type: 64-bit Operating System, x64-based processor


----------



## kef_low (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, I faced the similar situation, have you solve this problem yet? Thanks.

Regards,
Kef


----------

